# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  The Best Youtube Video Ever was just created. (Keynes vs. Hayek - Fight of the Century)

## Dave Aiello

Wow.  For those of us who understand the debate, this has to go down as an all-time favorite video.

----------


## TheTyke

Very well written. No shortage of brilliance there!

----------


## Agorism

Democracies naturally go bankrupt though. Trying to convince society against such things tends to be futile.

----------


## eduardo89

I love these guys

----------


## AlexMerced

I was one of the extras even though you can't make me out, my name is in the credits.

It was cool to meet Mike Munger, Russ Roberts, and Joe Salerno!!!

Oh, and watching Bernanke walk around was a trip, lol (I know it's not the real bernanke, but he should pulled it off damn well)

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

Awesome!

----------


## Teaser Rate

It was very well done, but I feel like the first one was better.

----------


## jmdrake

Great video.  It was even better than the first.  And there's more great information at the website.  http://econstories.tv

----------


## eqcitizen

I liked this one a little better than the first. It doesnt have the in your face appeal of the first but it goes into depth much further.

----------


## Cowlesy

Great video!!!!!

----------


## ivflight

Awesome.  Do the people making these videos need some cash?  How is it getting paid for?

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Holy smokes that was genius!! I'll be humming that all day!

----------


## cdc482

That video was awesome. Are these the same people who made the wikileaks rap video?

----------


## WilliamShrugged

When that song is able to download i am definitely getting it. then im donating

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

so epic

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

My favorite part was during the end credits when Hayek yells "Bastiat say what, say what!"  Little throw away lines like that are the difference between greatness and sheer genius.

----------


## White Bear Lake

> Wow. One data point and youre jumping for joy , 
> 
> the Last time I checked, wars only destroy.
> 
> There was no multiplier, consumption just shrank
> 
> As we﻿ used scarce resources for every new tank.
> 
> Pretty perverse to call that prosperity;
> ...


Solid.

----------


## freshjiva

IDEA: Imagine what a video similar to this would do for a RON PAUL 2012 campaign!
Imagine if they had Ron Paul debate Obama in a similar fashion as Hayek debated Keynes in this video.

It would be something no Presidential candidate has ever done before, and Ron's popularity would likely explode even more amongst young AND old alike!

----------


## Sentient Void

> Democracies naturally go bankrupt though. Trying to convince society against such things tends to be futile.


HHH nods.

Both videos are *awesome*, but I enjoyed this one even more.

----------


## Wesker1982

Awesome

----------


## Kenny Tan

> IDEA: Imagine what a video similar to this would do for a RON PAUL 2012 campaign!
> Imagine if they had Ron Paul debate Obama in a similar fashion as Hayek debated Keynes in this video.
> 
> It would be something no Presidential candidate has ever done before, and Ron's popularity would likely explode even more amongst young AND old alike!


 Autotune the may 5th debate?

----------


## KramerDSP

Tune into Stossel tonight at 10 PM to see Ron debate Obama.

----------


## dannno

Wow, that was nuts!!

Very well done..

----------


## Epic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTFG3J1CP8

"Complete History of Soviet Union"

This video is close to the awesomeness of Keynes-Hayek, but it's almost too subtle.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Wow.  For those of us who understand the debate, this has to go down as an all-time favorite video.


goddamn i can't stop watching this $#@!. it's SO GOOD!!!  Even on a musical level. The arrangement is quite intricate. All kinds of interesting things going on if you really listen. I hope this turns into a new genre.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

the lyrics





> Fight of the Century Lyrics.
> 
> Written by John Papola and Russ Roberts
> 
> KEYNES
> 
> Here we are peace out! great recession
> thanks to me, as you see, were not in a depression
> Recovery, destiny if you follow my lesson
> ...

----------


## ClayTrainor

> goddamn i can't stop watching this $#@!. it's SO GOOD!!!  Even on a musical level. The arrangement is quite intricate. All kinds of interesting things going on if you really listen. I hope this turns into a new genre.


Yea man. So far, Ive listened to this about 7 or 8 times today, lol.

----------


## dannno

bump

----------


## Vessol

I was singing this at work today.

NEEDS MP3 PLOX!

----------


## Dave Aiello

this is one rap song you are unlikely to hear in the 'hood lol

----------


## Vessol

I love how at the end it's all the guys in suits, the media, and Ben Bernanke all crowding around Keynes. Then the young people are all wanting to meet Hayek.

----------


## Eric21ND

How awesome would it be if we got these guys to do a Ron Paul campaign ad??

----------


## WilliamShrugged

Here is the link to their podcast. 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/e...4a/id434803602

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

I got a file not found when I clicke d that link. Might be iPhone though

----------


## AuH20

The genuine article:

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

I loved that, better than the first because it does go into lots of detail. I think it'd be a great idea to get a campaign video for Ron Paul from these guys.

----------


## KramerDSP

> I loved that, better than the first because it does go into lots of detail. I think it'd be a great idea to get a campaign video for Ron Paul from these guys.


I couldn't agree more. Those guys, along with the guys who made Rand's "Machine" ad would blow the ads of every other candidate out of the water.

----------


## KramerDSP

Wow. Goosebumps on the ending of the Hayek interview, where he says Keynes assured him that he would turn public opinion around if inflation got bad. But then Keynes was dead within six months of saying that to Hayek, and nothing could be done about it.

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Libertea Party

Just-watched-it-bump. Update. Didn't see the first edition of the Hayek-Keynes rap linked that has 2.2 million+ views:

----------


## R3volutionJedi

Epic

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I was one of the extras even though you can't make me out, my name is in the credits.
> 
> It was cool to meet Mike Munger, Russ Roberts, and Joe Salerno!!!
> 
> Oh, and watching Bernanke walk around was a trip, lol (I know it's not the real bernanke, but he should pulled it off damn well)


I didnt know joe salerno was in this.... he's listed as a coach or cutman but i didnt recognize him in there at all.

----------


## Libertea Party

just-watched-again-bump.

----------


## Esoteric

> just-watched-again-bump.


Well, this is a strange thread to revive

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Well, this is a strange thread to revive.


Indeed. But good video

----------


## Simple

Did someone say Ron Paul rap battle?

----------

